# He's Here!



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Some of you may remember several months ago I posted that my fiance and I found out in November 2011 that we were pregnant. Well I'm happy to annouce he's arrived!

We welcomed Marcus Gregory on 5/5/12 at 7:56am. He was 7lb 10oz and 21.5in long!

He was pretty jaundice and they said they were going to send me home and keep him but then decided to just send us home with a bili blanket, thank god because I couldn't have left him. And I didnt want to stay another day I spent 5 days in the hospital.



























And I'll be bringing my goats back to Indiana next month! My parents have had them since the end of September up in Michigan. They are getting big!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awwwwww, he is gorgeous!! Congratulations.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

Good to hear that your new arrival is healthy and my goodness is he just adorable


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He's beautiful! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

CONGRATS! He is adorable!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...congrats!


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone . Once he's old enough I think I'm going to start breeding my Pygmy so he had fair projects and had something that's fun but teaches responsibility . 

He didn't cry when he was born he squeaked twice then just surveyed his surroundings. I got lucky he's such a good baby!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on your little guy. I wish you the best with him.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Aaawww so sweet. Congrats!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

Congratulations! He is a beautiful baby!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

He is gorgeous  Grats :stars: :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww... a big congrats...so adorable....   :clap:


----------

